# 14000 k 150w Hqi



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Will 14000k hqi negatively effect plant growth?


greets herb


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think it would negatively effect plant growth. It might not be the most efficient, but since I never used that type setup or bulb I cannot comment further. 

-John N.


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Now I have tested the 14000k bulb and it looks so much better than before with the 5500k bulb. And I will wait and look what will happen with the plants. I will report it to you in a couple of days.

Greets
Herb


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

anything?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

If 14000k is wrong I dont want to be right...

Here you go...a few pics from my tank...

Here is the reborn tank filled with plants I got from Wö£fëñxXx. Nice plants!

Here is the tank a few weeks later...notice the garb... More plants inserted from AaronT and a guy who I havent met here yet. More great plants!

Then my most recent pic...

Recently I had trouble with Tonina and R. Macrandra. I think I am not dosing my micronutrients properly but that is another story. In addition to the 14000k 150x2HQI I do have 4x28w NO T5 bulbs in the form of two Coralife Aqualights which also light the tank so my results presented are not based on the 14000k alone. I use these bulbs on the co2 timer so I can actually see the tank because the HQI run briefly. In the past I lit the tank with only the 14000k, I didnt have any growth issues especially algae growth...but that was before my semi-consistent fertilizing schedule kicked in(and great advice from Wö£fëñxXx...boy he set me straight).

IMO 14000k is great and I prefer it over lower spectrum lighting.


----------



## Milkdud (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice tank!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice tank!!!!!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks guys! Who ever guessed farming could be so beautiful 

I would like to add that the 14000k doesnt take the best pictures. Perhaps because of my lack of ability with the camera. So I prefer to leave the other lights on for photos....but...if someone were coming over to see the tank in person I will have the 14000k on. Basically it only looks good in person...I have to work on my camera skills.


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

This is the difference between 5500k and 14000k:










Herb


----------

